# Zen



## ssgmeader (Nov 8, 2014)

Had this kit for awhile and always want to turn it but my drill press didn't have enough travel to drill the length of the blank needed. But now that I upgraded my lathe and can drill blanks on it, I felt it was time. I think I would have liked a bit of timber with more black line spalt but sometimes it's hard to tell what will remain while bringing the blank down to size. The kits not as ergonomic as I would like either but the longer body is nice for showing wood and I do think the magnetic cap is cool.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Nov 8, 2014)

How's it feel in the hand for writing ?


----------



## ssgmeader (Nov 9, 2014)

ok - not great but not horrible either. Might not want to go by me though as Im lefty and hold a pen slightly different than most. I write differently than even most lefty's.


----------



## Schroedc (Nov 9, 2014)

That looks nice, I've done a dozen of those to see how they do in my shop, So far it has been mixed, people seem to go to the Vertex magnetic cap as it is a little thinner but I really like being able to show off a nice long piece of timber!


----------



## rdabpenman (Nov 9, 2014)

Some nice spalting in that piece of timber.
Looks great from here.
Well done.

Les


----------

